# Logo



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

What happened to our logo project .... Bobby maybe too busy -- Anyone else want to take a stab ? If you guys do not come up with something , I am gonna put a picture of my ugly mug up there .... Or maybe Kutters avatar ..


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Tell Ya The Truth I'd Forgot All About The Logo Deal,have To Start Thinking All Over Again


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Wendell You Need To Let Someone Take The Photo Of You Holding That Monster You Caught Lastweek And Cartoon It. That Big O' Country Boy Holding That Hawg,with A Pie Eatin' Grin On His Face,shoot Thats What It's All About.take Someone With The Graphic Skills And They Could Do It.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I agree , that would be pretty cool for me ... Not sure that would be the best for the crowd though ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's a quick interin logo for ya to use.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Brad has modified it to read www.thecatfishlounge.com at the bottom .. Is everyone OK with this ?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I am


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Thats 2cool!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Certainly, you are going to use this in the interim, while we get somone to do something else. That's a 15 minute slap together. I'm sure we can get something better than that for permanent use. Here's a cleaner copy.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

15 minute slap together ? Shoot man .. I am blowing these up and using them for wallpapaer <GRIN>


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I do like the white CPR sticker you sent earlier


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Told Ya That Would Be Cool Man."i Likes I"'


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

It is a done deal ... Mont is going to change it over as soon as he gets a chance ... Any one else come up with something artsy - Post it up ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Which version is he gonna use. The 2nd is cleaner. Do you want me to change it to white? I thought the 2nd one was less obtrusive.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got a little time to work on something: Let me know of any changes


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here are a couple more


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If ya like the patriotic theme. Try this.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

That one, looks good!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

or these


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My wife likes this one best of all of them


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Relaxed?*

Here's one kinda in the theme of a Corona commercial.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Last one tonight


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Ya'll are on to somethin' here.Love the image of Wendell in the bibs,profiling with the hog...:cheers:


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

The Flag And Eagle Are Cool Bobby ,i Like It Catfish,


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Despite the picture of myself .. I do like the flag , eagle ect ... The CPR stick out well ... It will probably need to be smaller , so my ugly mug may not be so visable ... I told Mont to wait until we decided -- What say the rest of ya'll ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I could try and put Pres. Bush's mug on there.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

lol ... It may scare the Democrats away ..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made a good animated one but Mont said no animations


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

MUDHOLE KID said:


> The Flag And Eagle Are Cool Bobby ,i Like It Catfish,


Here's another patriotic version with the flag/eagle.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Last one and I'm outta here...*

This is the last idea I'm gonna post for a few days. I leaving in the morning on a 5 day deer hunt. If there is anything someone wants to see in a logo that they haven't already seen, let's hear it. C-ya Tuesday.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Brad:_That is the one!_The last one is _beautiful,_man.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I really like that last one as well .... What does everyone else think ?


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Both Those Last Ones Are Cool,either ,or


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I like both the Corona theme and the last one. Matter of fact, I have already set the Corona theme as background, and will be wallpaper as soon as I remember how.


----------

